# Advanced flashing



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

*This guide was outdated and has false information in it. I don't have time to update it, so I decided to remove it.

Here is a short new guide:*
I was talking about flashing a car with retrofitted module(s). The basic idea is to calculate two or more different svt_soll and tal files, first pair with original i-step shipment and then an extra pair for every retrofitted module. Original module part is basics, it is not talked here. For retrofitted modules, you must adjust I-step shipment before svt_soll calculation. You must change it until you get the same HWEL-number for that module on both svt_soll and svt_ist. When the numbers match, there will be only one HWEL number which is shown in black color. Then you use this svt_soll and TAL to flash only this one module. You don't have to try every single i-step shipment, AFAIK electrical system can get changes only when zeitkriterium changes (i-step shipment month changes). After every flash with one svt_soll and TAL, you must read SVT by using read ecu and then vo-code one module with update msm & vcm turned on. This will fix svt target in vcm, it get's messed up when you do a flashing of this kind (svt_soll has false information on some of the modules, opposite of what you are flashing).

------------------------------
Old stuff:

It seems that flashing F-series cars with retrofits and modified FA (vehicle order) is causing some problems for people. I decided to write this text to help on this kind of problems. Target of this tutorial is to give information about SVT and some tools to modify it in computer and in car. Subject is that much complicated that simple guide to flash all retrofits is not possible. Thanks goes for everyone on this forum who have helped the community to find out the ways to use E-sys for flashing purposes. You must know how to do basic flashing procedure to use this tutorial, this is definitely not the first coding thing you should try.

Remember to backup your original FA and SVT.

First of all, always use a power supply with constant 13-15v voltage and ability to output at least 50 ampers. Bmw officially recommends 70 amps. A trickle charger is definitely not okay. In Europe you can buy Maas sps 50-II which can output constanly 50 amps and peak max is 55 amps, this is my choice. In the States people are using Schumacher INC-700A which can output the recommended 70 amps.

(rest of this guide removed)


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> When doing retrofits, FA must be modified to vo-code or flash modules which are involved. When doing coding, this usually causes no problems if only necessary modules are coded. In esys options you can deactivate updating of VCM (FA is stored in VCM in the car) and MSM. *I recommend to not update VCM and MSM with altered FA which has altered zeitkriterium or salapa-codes*. HO- and E-words are okay and they should be updated into VCM, FA with these modifications can be considered as original FA. If FA in VCM is updated, it can cause problems when dealer programs the car. When coding, dealer always programs and codes all modules in the car to the newest version and determining of necessary software versions and CAFD coding data is based solely on FA. If FA in VCM is modified, ISTA/P can determine necessary files and data incorrectly. It can request to change modules because of wrong hardware version numbers or it can code and/or program some modules incorrectly and this can cause trouble.


Great job ap90500. :thumbup:

I only would say that during our coding and flashing activities, sometime it could happen that we will not remember to flag VCM and MSM check-boxes to flash an ECU.
I suggest to leave them always checked. 
After a retrofitting VOcode, i normally write my original FA to car. I think it is simpler.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Great Job ap90500

You have done an absolutly great job for everybody used.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Excellent write-up! Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

maisav said:


> Great job ap90500. :thumbup:
> 
> I only would say that during our coding and flashing activities, sometime it could happen that we will not remember to flag VCM and MSM check-boxes to flash an ECU.
> I suggest to leave them always checked.
> After a retrofitting VOcode, i normally write my original FA to car. I think it is simpler.


This is one way to do it. I personally use checklist when flashing with esys, one step is to check those options according to the situation.

If it happens that you accidentally flash something with update VCM and MSM turned off, the solution is simple: Turn these options on and run TAL again, without choosing any modules to update. This just writes SVT_soll to VCM as SVT_ist. This is the only way known to update SVT_ist.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for this. You've just renewed my interest in retrofitting 6WA. I've never been successful in flashing it in the past. I am also contemplating in flashing my NBT so this will definitely help.


----------



## Timur (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for the information !


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

ap90500, great write up. Very helpful. Thank You.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

ap90500,
you personally and this tutorial helped me to completely flash my car with Esys and Enet. After understanding of those the "flashing" itself is easy thing without doubts:thumbup:


----------



## abhay (Jan 21, 2016)

i think HWAP files in EPS module are a source irratic behavior of my EPS. am i right? if so how to remove them 
there are two hwap files 
and multiple swfl files in the module...is this ok or wrong?
also cansomebody teach me how to post an image here
the insert image 
takes me to url insert tab 
thnx


----------

